
Angry iPhone X users say nothing happens on the screen when the phone rings - Sharma
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-5293085/Apple-iPhone-X-users-claim-answer-phone-calls.html
======
opless
Right wing hate tabloid tries to lure visitors by publishing claims about
popular phone to gain extra clicks.

